# I guess it bares repeating



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Im sorry but you can't fix stupid. The people doing this are flat out morons. They have no idea what they r doing is wrong. And honestly if your a grown man doing this stuff your an idiot. Adam I know if my ole man had pellets in him he'd been fighting for air under water. But im a younger and still got a lot if fight in me.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow Adam, that sux. I hope your old man is OK. The thing about it is you are not supposed to be out of your zone with a loaded firearm! He was in direct violation of that and many other laws for sure. That area is kinda small and I agree with the post about wonder shells. Maybe they need a 23/4" size 2 limit on shells there. Do they still mow pockets where you have to hunt or are they discing the centers for more open water? Keep up the duck population control program and get me that Popper recipe. Good luck, Kevin 

bambi makes a cute sandwich


----------



## quackmaster (Sep 29, 2004)

The guy knew you guys were there and still had no problem blasting away through the corn in your direction less than 50 yards away, that is bs. There is no excuse for that and the guy should be punished for his lack of judgement because next time could have different results. Im glad your Dad came out of it alright. Its a shame that there are idiots like that out there. I was planning to take a youth hunter there this weekend because of ease of hunting but I may just pass now and go elsewhere because I do not want him to experience what you had to go through let alone me have to constantly worry about that issue. I think the move to three zones in each row along with the advent of shells designed to carry alot farther is a bad combination for such a small area.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Two days into season and I have already had two occasions to discuss firearm safety with two groups of hunters. I usually like to be friendly and cordial, but there were a few contacts where that wasn't the most effective way to get a message across and I am somewhat like a light switch when guns are waving around.

Group 1 - two guys trespassing. Walk out there to talk to them and issue a cite as requested by the landowner. When I walked up to the first guy, I identified myself (it was daylight and I was wearing an orange hat), he stood up and at the same time was pointing his Rem 870 at me right about crotch level . I'm quite certain he was not doing it intentially, but I really don't care, as he was totally oblivious to the direction that his muzzle was pointing. It quickly slid downhill smile-mad) from a "Hi watcha doin out here", to a conversation that although may not have been as easy on the ears, was definitely easy for all involved to understand:rant:. As the other guy walked towards our direction, I told him he might as well just set his gun down over where he was (about 50 feet away). He must not have heard the first few times I asked, but after a slight change in terms tdo12 he definitely heard me. 

Group 2 - two old timers road hunting. Pulled up to the vehicle and the passenger is fumbling with the gun cases in between the two of them . At this point, you are caught, let it go already. After failing to understand me telling him to keep his hand off the gun cases :tsk: it was evident to me that there were certain adjectives that might be needed in this situation also. I was right rant, it worked.

Lessons learned (reminded) - keep your muzzle pointed in a safe direction (back at the truck writing the first group we found that he was loaded up 00 buck the first shot) and follow directions. Especially when they are somthing as simple as "put that right there".

When an officer in any uniform tells you to quit messing with a gun Modified_) please listen the first time.

Although I have always been aware of muzzle direction and lack of safety amongst some hunters, I am being a little more agressive this year in the correction of the problem and providing a quick refresher on scene. Really, my family would expect nothing less than that. If a hunter is a little embarassed in front of his buddies when I leave, probably all the better.


Be safe out there!!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

As the saying goes, "common sense is not too common" sometimes. I'm not disagreeing with anyone that this was a bonehead move for sure, and it's very fortunate it didn't turn out worse. But since there are stupid people out there, should we just give up, or start fighting with them? NOT. I sense a trend over the last decade or so of people out hunting who don't have the same respect for firearms and the potential danger of them that I was taught way back in the dark ages. Not sure what the reason for that is, but my perception is it's getting worse...I may be wrong. There are people/positions in the DNR who's role is to work on Hunters Safety issues. They need to discuss this. I've already started the ball rolling.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I had about a stint of 10 years without going to duck bingo. The last time I went was maybe 5 years ago when a buddy wanted to go to FP. After being away from it for so long, I did not feel comfortable at all being able to see the outline of the guys in the corn row in front of us and knowing I'd be shooting in that direction. I ended up letting birds pass and never fired a shot. Even being far enough away to not cause injury, I don't feel comfortable lobbing steel the direction I know someone is hunting.

I don't see the draw to bingo.

Having to stand in the welfare line at bingo 
Sharing a field with possibly 20-30 other guys 
Being able to hunt that day hinging on the draw of a number 

I'd rather hunt a ditch, kill 1 bird and have peace.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

I can't imagine why anyone would hunt a bingo... i mean all you need is a solid 18' reliable big water boat and motor, 200 burlapped foam decoys on long lines, a layout boat or two, a consistent 4 man crew with tow vehicles, free weekends and an unlimited gas budget and you'll kill all the birds you ever wanted.....

Being able to use what precious little free time allowed you a week between work, home and family obligations to go on a hunt in an area that requires nothing more than a handful of decoys and a 100$ canoe and has the potential for a decent hunt is totally undesirable to the average hunter. I think i speak for everyone when i say we all have unlimited time and money to invest in duck season. We have a badass crew of guys who all go out and scout and prepare gear and hunt all the time. Getting in late or leaving work early to scout is actually encouraged at most employers the way i understand it. It's so easy to find birds if you live right near a bingo too. Even though every bird in the area is on the refuge there, they TOTALLY leave the prop all the time and fly the extra 10 miles to get past all the private and leased properties that surround the draw.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Dead short: you got one scary job and i don't know how you do it. i like my desk job.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

thedude said:


> I can't imagine why anyone would hunt a bingo... i mean all you need is a solid 18' reliable big water boat and motor, 200 burlapped foam decoys on long lines, a layout boat or two, a consistent 4 man crew with tow vehicles, free weekends and an unlimited gas budget and you'll kill all the birds you ever wanted.....
> 
> Being able to use what precious little free time allowed you a week between work, home and family obligations to go on a hunt in an area that requires nothing more than a handful of decoys and a 100$ canoe and has the potential for a decent hunt is totally undesirable to the average hunter. I think i speak for everyone when i say we all have unlimited time and money to invest in duck season. We have a badass crew of guys who all go out and scout and prepare gear and hunt all the time. Getting in late or leaving work early to scout is actually encouraged at most employers the way i understand it. It's so easy to find birds if you live right near a bingo too. Even though every bird in the area is on the refuge there, they TOTALLY leave the prop all the time and fly the extra 10 miles to get past all the private and leased properties that surround the draw.


Kudos to you for posting what most were thinking but di t wanna cross the bullet. God he's a dick.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Dead short: you got one scary job and i don't know how you do it. i like my desk job.


Just gotta love what you do. I was never much good at math, but I'm guessing like 10% of the people are 90% of the problem.  That's 100% right....


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> I don't see the draw to bingo.
> 
> Having to stand in the welfare line at bingo
> Sharing a field with possibly 20-30 other guys
> ...


You are missing the point.

At a bingo, you can wear a badass black hoody (maybe even one w/your name on it!!!) which helps your street cred with all the other guys waiting in line.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Dead short: you got one scary job and i don't know how you do it. i like my desk job.


All LEO's, whether police, CO's or what, live with a bullseye on their backs simply for doing their jobs. Because to me it's only a job...not worth risking my life over every day, 24-7. As I told my brother when he chose to become a state cop 26 years ago, god bless those of you who are willing to do jobs like that. One of the first few years he was a troop in small town thumb Michigan, he was out with his buddies bowling one night like they did every week, and one of the low-life's that he'd arrested was drinking beer in the bowling alley watching, then tried to run him over in the parking lot. Fortunately he wasn't hurt, and they locked the moron up AGAIN. But he proved my point.

Again, thanks to all LEO's for doing an often thankless, and very dangerous, job.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

i'm gonna get a black flag with my name on it also to match the hoodie, people will be blinded by the sheer badassedness of the total package. Maybe shave some flames into my beard, dunno - might be too much. 

Actually i take that back, i'm gonna create a sweet logo for myself and nix the name thing. Like Prince or something. Don't worry, i'll post several drafts of what i come up on the forum for everyone to review.

What printer did you guys use to make all those decals and custom diver flags you had made? I bet he can do a hoodie. It looked like nice work. I see it when i pass gene on the highway all the time. Maybe i can get a big "THEDUDE" sticker for my truck too. 

You really got the gears turning though, I mean I just traded smoke one of my companies hoodies for the QA hoodie and he put the name on it as a joke so i really didn't have a chance to tell him about the cool logo design i had in mind... i mean i think the name is like, ok yah know? but the prince-esque logo idea is way better - but if i don't have my name on it, i guess guys might not be able to tell that this prince of pure awesome that they are looking at is actually, the one and only THE DUDE from the land of teh interwebs! People wouldn't know that its OK to high five me or that i live on Uranus because they will have no concept of my online persona. That could be bad.

What do you think todd? redo? black hoodie crew represent! big pimpin! whack 'em and stack 'em! lol.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Dang...I need to go pop some popcorn because this is going to be an interesting show :evilsmile

All you guys kill me...both sides .


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

I come on here to find out what's going on, not spectate a peeing match.

We were discussing the managed areas. 

That is where I cut my teeth, Harsens specifically. Dad thought I'd be better served doing it on my own instead of riding his coat tails. So, yes, the $100 canoe. 18 garage sale mallards. The Mallardtone call. Red Ball waders with an attempt to waterproof with duct tape (worked for .1 nano second) a LOT of duck less days.

But we always saw birds, sometimes stupid birds would allow us to shoot toward them, and lo and behold, "we got a duck". And after that, we learned a little more each time. And, we had fun, I introduced at least 10 people to the sport over the years.

It serves it's purpose. In case anyone doesn't know, we are in serious trouble regarding recruitment of new hunters. If we can set up a place that narrows the learning curve, I'm all for it. We all have a choice to not go. What works for me is the refuge holds birds in the area longer than usual.

That being said, the black hoodie crowd's competitiveness is partially to blame for the lapses in judgement. I think this is what happened to Cheney too. I'm a Republican and I criticized him once I heard what happened.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

thedude said:


> i'm gonna get a black flag with my name on it also to match the hoodie, people will be blinded by the sheer badassedness of the total package. Maybe shave some flames into my beard, dunno - might be too much.
> 
> Actually i take that back, i'm gonna create a sweet logo for myself and nix the name thing. Like Prince or something. Don't worry, i'll post several drafts of what i come up on the forum for everyone to review.
> 
> ...


I'm not following, do you have a badassed black hoody with your name on it??


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

just ducky said:


> Dang...I need to go pop some popcorn because this is going to be an interesting show :evilsmile
> 
> All you guys kill me...both sides .


HAHA, I agree. We could just get the rulers out and they could perform the necessary measurements, but then we'd miss out on all of this quality reading material! :lol:


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

KLR said:


> I'm not following, do you have a badassed black hoody with your name on it??


i totally do, i'm just thinking, the shortedsitedness of having only a name on it is really inhibiting other people knowing how freaking sweet i am. It should at least be bigger anyway. I love my black hoodie. I have a gray one too but it shrank a little as i got fatter. Geese don't decoy into gray sweatshirts though so i only wear the black one.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

D-Fresh said:


> HAHA, I agree. We could just get the rulers out and they could perform the necessary measurements, but then we'd miss out on all of this quality reading material! :lol:


whoa rulers? no one said anything about rulers, i thought we were using calipers..... i'll just forfeit this round.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

D-Fresh said:


> HAHA, I agree. We could just get the rulers out and they could perform the necessary measurements, but then we'd miss out on all of this quality reading material! :lol:


???

Most rulers stop at 12"...


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

lewy149 said:


> Kudos to you for posting what most were thinking but di t wanna cross the bullet. God he's a dick.


I guess stating why I don't get the draw to duck bingo hurt your feelings.

So much worse than lieing to everyone on here isn't it?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

D-Fresh said:


> HAHA, I agree. We could just get the rulers out and they could perform the necessary measurements, but then we'd miss out on all of this quality reading material! :lol:


HEY...where'd you find the "smiley" eating popcorn? Would've been perfect for my previous post!

I wasn't going to get into this, but Waxico basically said what I've said often over the years. I hunt several of the managed areas during the season, as well as the bay, and other marshes and waters all over the state. Like them or not, managed areas do serve a purpose on several fronts. They are close to major population centers, offering opportunity to many. They offer the "weekend warrior" with not much gear or knowledge, or those who have little or no time to scout, a good chance to at least see birds because of the refuges...shooting birds is a whole different matter. Some people love hunting flooded corn, and you can do it at some places fairly easily and inexpensively (Fish Point for example). And there is an element of comaraderie that goes with managed areas because you often see a lot of the same people at the draws...good or bad. So some people like the social aspect of doing the bingo's, whether they get a good draw or not. You can make some really good friends going to the bingo's...I know I have over the years. So I hate to see anyone criticize the bingo's because they do serve a purpose for many hunters. But is it for everyone? heck no. Just like many people aren't going to hunt the bay, LSC, the straights of Mackinaw, or wherever. We all make choices about where and how we hunt. This is just one of the choices available to us.


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

TSS Caddis said:


> I guess stating why I don't get the draw to duck bingo hurt your feelings.


I'm guessing that comparing hunting a draw to waiting in a welfare line is what will rub some the wrong way. I agree with your reasons on why to avoid draws, but I don't really think making that comparison was a wise choice. Unless of course you were trying to degrade/belittle those that hunt at the draws, then it was a fantastic approach.


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

We need a little Emoticon on the right over here throwing mud!

The popcorn one was good.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

If it lifts your skirt up to go to bingo, have at it.

I'm not a fan of bingo for the reasons I've stated. There are many that are fans of it and that is just as fine as me not liking it.

It is not a one size fit's all world. 

Can't believe anyone's knickers would get in a bunch because old Caddis said why he doesn't get the draw to go to bingo.

If someone stated they don't get the draw to layout hunting because of wet gloves, cold backs, the work involved, that is fine too.

You guys assign too much weight to my thoughts on why I don't go to the draw anymore.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

D-Fresh said:


> I'm guessing that comparing hunting a draw to waiting in a welfare line is what will rub some the wrong way. I agree with your reasons on why to avoid draws, but I don't really think making that comparison was a wise choice.


I'd agree.


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

All bow to the kings of hunting, the more fortunate to nit have to stand in the welfare line!!!!!!


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

and this is why I go on vacation...


try the ignore feature if you find particular members annoying. it's better for your sense of being

and more importanly, my patience.


(which I have precious little of already on my first day back, 
so might as well lock it down - Sorry Adam)


----------

